# Medical comparison between Philippines and Thailand



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I've done a couple searches and I'm not finding the answer to my questions. Maybe they have already been answered but her goes.

In the Philippines I have to see several different doctors for every different symptom. Can I just go to one doctor and get all my prescriptions at once in Thailand?

Also has anyone used Federal Blue Cross from the States in Thailand? AXA in the Phil quit supporting U.S. Blue Cross. 

I've seen some teaching jobs offered pharmacy coverage. Idea this real? I thought all Thai pharmacies including the hospital do not accept insurance.

I am seriously looking at moving to Thailand to get better medical care and try something new. I think I will end up in the Philippines permanently someday but I really want to explore the world a bit more before I waste away in the lazy boy.


----------

